# LED Lighting



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kinda new to the LED stuff. i know the basics how to wire correctly, resistors, ect. what is new to me is the actual lighting. ive built for like desk lighting car floor light stuff like that. so ive only had to worry about what resisters to use for the power. I recently made a blue with a touch of green for a night glow as my barbs get a lil skiddish when the light turn off. So i thought about building a full white light. i have about 350-400 white LEDs sitting around and would like to know if any of the specs here would work for a 30 gal tank. (30' wide 12.5' width and 19' deep ) im sure the height plays a factor. 

i made a little strip to test of 12 and it seemed to light up a quarter of the tank. it seemed to be brighter in general. but as i have a planted tank i need to make sure. do i make a few small strips for extra lighting or do i make a full ( probably like 128 LED) hood?

Colour : WHITE
Size (mm) : 5mm
Lens Colour : Water Clear
Peak Wave Length (nm) : 520~525
Forward Voltage (V) : 3.2 ~ 3.8
Reverse Current (uA) : <=30
Luminous Intensity Typ Iv (mcd) : 6000
Life Rating : 100,000 Hours
Viewing Angle : 180 Degree
Absolute Maximum Ratings (Ta=25°C)
Max Power Dissipation : 80mw
Max Continuous Forward Current : 30mA
Max Peak Forward Current : 75mA
Reverse Voltage : 5~6V
Lead Soldering Temperature : 240°C (<5Sec)
Operating Temperature Range : -25°C ~ +85°C
Preservative Temperature Range : -30°C ~ +100°C


Thanks!


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Google TMC AquaRay LED specs

Pattern yourself after the best.


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

While you are at it, check this out too. It's gonna blow your mind about lighting and just how awesome LEDs are. I dare you to read the whole thing. Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks that was alot to hold onto X.x but i think i got it all! it looks as if it SHOULD work. Id want to add some blue in to give it a wider range to the spectum if it works out the LEDS on ebay with resistors are only like 15 bucks for 100 of them so i figure ill try it out when i have enough free time and if its a loss then im out only 15 bucks that were just laying around anyway and not 100


----------

